# Do you use quickbooks or just make your own bid sheet?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I have both options available to me, use quickbooks to make an estimate. or make my own bid sheet using word or whatever. what do you use?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

quickbooks


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Excel now, but I'll be switching to quickbooks soon.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding Help*

*Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package*
Includes:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

QB for bids and excel for contract.


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

quickbooks


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

My contract is my bid


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

i use quickbooks for my invoicing.....how do you use it for bids....i dont know much about the program.


----------

